# Rat water system valves - EOI



## bowdnboy (Dec 1, 2009)

G'Day all,

Thought I'd post this. I've just recently finished the watering system on my rat racks. I was having trouble with how to actually plug the hose into the water reservoir, untill a mate jumped on his metal lathe (?) and turned out a brass bolt. Works perfectly, with a small o-ring, and designed for 6mm hosing to connect to. Absolute bliss!!!! no more water bottles lol

Anyway have a look and see what you think. While I'm here, would people want them and what would you expect to pay. . I was thinking around $8ea. sounds alot for such a small piece of metal, but it takes him about 15min to do one, and they are brass bolts bout 1 inch long.

Cheers
Colby


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 1, 2009)

does the water just drip out constantly or does something go on the end of the hose lol


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 1, 2009)

lol, yer, there are sippers on the end of the hoses into each tub. They dont just drip.

Cheers


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL kool. It is a really awesome idea.


----------



## j.kcustoms (Dec 1, 2009)

i've seen people use a silicon nozzle but takes a bit of time to get right where yours just drill a hole and put it in 'simple' i'd buy one well done


----------



## andyh (Dec 1, 2009)

I`d take one too, great idea


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys, but I cant take the credit for these little babies, my mate did all the work.

Anyway, if you want, PM me, and I can pass email details onto him.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 1, 2009)

i would buy one IF bread rats, which i may in the future


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 1, 2009)

lol *bred


----------



## Crocboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Your mates a wiz by the look of it. Good job.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 1, 2009)

You can get something very similar at any go kart shop, they are used in fuel tanks and are alloy instead of brass, with 2 softish washers to prevent leaks. What did you use at the end of the line where the rats drink from?
Steve


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Steve,
I used the edstrom water sippers - 3/16" barbed connection type. Worth every cent!


----------



## wokka (Dec 2, 2009)

A plastic 4mm joiner as used in garden irrigation costs about $0.40 each or less if in bulk from the local hardware.For larger size hoses they can be used in conjunction with rubber grommets (also used in irrigation.)


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yer woka, I had a look at those and tried them out, but found they leaked, and due to using the smaller hose, didnt seal nearly as well as I would have liked


----------



## wokka (Dec 2, 2009)

It looks like the header tanks you are using have a half inch BSP female thread to take a tap. You can get an off the shlf fitting to go from that to your hose.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I was checking out the edstrom valves too from some websites in the states, did you find a supplier worth recommending?


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 4, 2009)

I use the agselect valves too, but I just have the tubes in the reservoir and syphon the water out. If I was to do anything else I would either need an easily detachable fitting on the reservoir with a tap or I would have to fill them where they are, which would make filling and cleaning very difficult. If I am missing something, point it out and I'll buy whatever will make life easier!


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey wokka, ok, I hadnt seen any valves that would suit anywhere I looked.

Your right, those containers do have the female tap fitting in them. I thought the same thing. Surely there is a fitting that would fit it, and be able to put the smaller hose off it some how, but every where I looked, and asked they had no idea!!!

There was the connectors that you just screwed into the bigger black hosing (irrigation type) but didnt seal real well, and there was leakage. Anyway, these ones do the job well, and pretty simple design as well.

Monkeyboy, yer I found a supplier in Sydney for the edstrom valve / sippers - Nick Livanos. I think his business is called nicks birds. Anyway, his email is [email protected]. 

Hey Sadji, yer I looked at thsoe tank connectors, and until my mate made the other ones was going to buy them, however at $20ea, was going to be a small fortune just to plumb the water to the resorvoirs. 

I dont have any easy disconnection tap with mine. All I do to fill the containers is use the garden hose and fill the containers up, as the garage is close to the outside tap.

Cheers


----------



## wokka (Dec 7, 2009)

use a half inch BSP x 13mm poly tail end connector


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheers Wokka, sorry for my ignorance though, but whats BSP stand for


----------



## wokka (Dec 7, 2009)

bowdnboy said:


> Cheers Wokka, sorry for my ignorance though, but whats BSP stand for



British Standard Pipe. It refers to the type of thread.


----------



## bowdnboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahhh, cheers

Thanks for that


----------

